# Motorhome " supplies" in Europe



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if there exists a directory, or similar, of Motorhome Dealers/ Accessory shops on the continent ?
At home, we can easily look them up in MMM or various internet sites, but I would be at a loss to know where to look for spares or bits'n'pieces in Europe.
Please, someone, tell me there is a posting or a POI file somewhere.
Thanks.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

These are the main accessory places in France:

Narbonne Accessoires
Top Accessoires
Pro Accessoires
Destinea Accessoires
Masters Accessoires

If you have a look on the internet you should be able to see where the outlets (concessionaires) are.

I have most of the catalogues with the maps in the back, I can scan those if that will help. Let me know.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

A workaround we've found while is to go look on Fiamma's site.

All their dealers, presumably the majority dealers with accessory shops, are listed. 

The format in which they are presented is in a table and simple copy and paste into excel, save as CSV and then into Autoroute as a POI file.

That's what we did for Denmark, Norway and Sweden so that we could find the nearest dealer to procure a cycle rack.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you've got a copy of the _Guide Officiel Aires de Services Camping-Car _ ( any year) then there are lists in there, arranged by department. There are also lots of adverts and lists of where to go for after-sales service for most of the major (European) camping car makes all over France.

Oh...and there are all the aires and campsites too !

G


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

As in the UK use yellow pages. If you have an internet connection, in France, search "www.pagesjaunes.fr." Then in the box marked "Quoi Qui" (what who) enter"camping Cars" and in the box marked "Ou"(where) enter the town or department you want to search - the department number is sufficient if you know it and click on "Trouver" (find). For Dept 17, Charente Maritime, this gives you 53 results. Look through them for entries which include "accessoires or 
pièces détachées" (accessories or spares) - usually in the second or third line of orange print.

If you can get access to a hard copy just look under camping cars.

Then all you have to do is get navigating!!


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a look on the Download Page. I have uploaded a PDF file.


----------

